# Reupholstery.



## fergwod (Aug 22, 2013)

I am thinking of reupholstering our campervan, cushions and cab seats. Can anyone recommend a company in the midlands please? :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

regal furnishing, Ilkeston

highly recommended by me and many others on here

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I have seen Car a Van at Stratford show and they seemed very good.
Mrs C did our motorhome herself (inc front seats).


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

we used Careavan who were fine. The are near to the Bournville area of Brum. There are others in the same area. Having had two vans re-upholstered with different companies, the workmanship is fine but unless the foam is replaced, it never seems to fit as well as the original manufacture. Expect to pay upwards of £1500 from any of the companies, depending on what you want doing (carpets, curtains, bed etc.), there really is a lot of work involved and choosing the material can be a mammoth task.
If you decide on Careavan,become a member of the MMM club, even if you have to buy a years supply of mmm, you get 10% off the upholstery if you have their club card (£150).

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm using Tappers in Birmingham next week.
No deposit no pay until happy


----------



## fergwod (Aug 22, 2013)

*Reupholstery*

Thanks Mike. Have looked at them and they seem to be a well organised company.


----------



## fergwod (Aug 22, 2013)

*Reupholstery*

Thanks to all who sent suggestions. That will really help.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll report back when mine is done with two colour leather, new foam and some cushions redesigned to my taste. 
£1600 all inclusive 3 or 5 day stop over 
I don't like the rush of regal there's nothing to gain by it and not the best quality I've seen


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When we built the trailer, we sent the Swift seat cushions etc etc to:

A R Clark Upholstery Andrew Clark 
Rear of 801 Warwick Road
Tyseley, West Midlands
B11 2EL

They replaced all the sun-faded backs and made the covers removeable for cleaning. Nice job, on cost and on time.

Phone: 0121 7076982
Fax: 0121 7076982

www.clarkupholstery.co.uk

Peter


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I can recommend regal furnishing in Derbyshire. Our previous van was done fully by them for £1500 for 6 berth camper. Fantastic job and apparently you can hook up overnight there and enjoy the local sights whilst they upholster your MH

Lucy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I got to Tappers next Monday
Booked in at local CC site for 3 days


----------

